# "There is 1 notification for a submission that no longer exists."



## Recursive Sweatpants (Dec 17, 2017)

If someone a user is watching uploads a submission and then deletes it, this message appears in the user's submissions feed. Why was this added to the site, silently and deliberately? This is less than worthless information. It does nothing but make the user wonder what could have been uploaded and why it was taken down, while giving absolutely no information about it.

I utterly _loathe_ these messages in favorites and comments feed as well. Who does it benefit to tell users that someone favorited one of their submissions and then unfavorited it right after, or that someone commented and then deleted it before you could read it? These messages serve absolutely no purpose except to annoy the user with garbage information about how people _aren't_ engaging with them on the site. Why would the FA staff deliberately go out of their way to extend them to submissions as well?


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 17, 2017)

Chances are, it's when someone has a stream and then deletes the stream submission. In my experiences prior, the stream submissions would pile up, cluttering up my inbox, and then need to be deleted regardless, this just not only streamlines the process, but lets you know about it so you don't have to skip over it mentally.


----------



## Recursive Sweatpants (Dec 17, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Chances are, it's when someone has a stream and then deletes the stream submission. In my experiences prior, the stream submissions would pile up, cluttering up my inbox, and then need to be deleted regardless, this just not only streamlines the process, but lets you know about it so you don't have to skip over it mentally.



Before this update, if a submission was deleted, then it would automatically be removed from your submission feed. Adding a message saying so just adds clutter to clean out and makes you feel like you missed out on something while having absolutely no idea what it could have been.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 17, 2017)

Recursive Sweatpants said:


> Before this update, if a submission was deleted, then it would automatically be removed from your submission feed. Adding a message saying so just adds clutter to clean out and makes you feel like you missed out on something while having absolutely no idea what it could have been.


Nope, it wouldn't. It would sit there as "Submission has been deleted by the owner" - this is just a way of letting you bulk delete those.


----------



## Recursive Sweatpants (Dec 17, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Nope, it wouldn't. It would sit there as "Submission has been deleted by the owner" - this is just a way of letting you bulk delete those.


That only happens in your favorites gallery when one of the images you favorited is deleted. I'm talking about the submission notifications page, which alerts you whenever someone you're watching posts a new submission. Before this update, if a submission was deleted then it would simply be removed from the page and the counter showing how many submissions there are would decrement.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 17, 2017)

Recursive Sweatpants said:


> That only happens in your favorites gallery when one of the images you favorited is deleted. I'm talking about the submission notifications page, which alerts you whenever someone you're watching posts a new submission. Before this update, if a submission was deleted then it would simply be removed from the page and the counter showing how many submissions there are would decrement.


I could swear it was there at some point.

Even if it weren't the case most recently, there's a good technical reason for not auto-purging them on submission deletion: database performance. I know artists with many followers have had issues with submission deletion timing out, particularly during peak hours. Clearing submission notifications could definitely be a factor in that.


----------



## Recursive Sweatpants (Dec 17, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> I could swear it was there at some point.
> 
> Even if it weren't the case most recently, there's a good technical reason for not auto-purging them on submission deletion: database performance. I know artists with many followers have had issues with submission deletion timing out, particularly during peak hours. Clearing submission notifications could definitely be a factor in that.


That actually makes some sense. I don't know very much about web coding, so I don't really understand why automatically removing a notification from a user's inbox is more difficult than generating said notification in the first place, but if that is the case then I can at least see a reason for it. 

Still, it would be much nicer if they could simply just hide the notifications for any deleted submissions/comments/etc. and have them be deleted in the background the next time the user goes to remove anything, rather than bothering the user with useless information about it. It's awful front-end design to notify users that they have a new favorite or comment only for the site to tell them that it's been removed or deleted.


----------



## Sanjha K (Jan 14, 2018)

So this is confirmed? Because I'm getting usually at least one every time I log in to check FA. :S


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 14, 2018)

Sanjha K said:


> So this is confirmed? Because I'm getting usually at least one every time I log in to check FA. :S



It is a new feature, yes.  But it's just a means to cut down unneeded notifications.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 23, 2018)

I agree that if this clutter can be hidden, it very well should be.  Here's an idea:

On a user's first pageview of the browser session, when it fetches the count of their notifications, it does a JIT scrub of any irrelevant notifications (modifying the count tally as needed) and the end result is what gets displayed on-page.


----------

